# Labmaraner



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Hello all,
Just a quick question anyone know anything about the breed Labmaraner.
There is my ideal puppy on profile pic.
Its a cross between a Weimaraner and a Lab.
If anyone knows any breeders please post here.
Chocolate in colour would be ideal.
Thanks
All post appreciated.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Where are you?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello, 

What has attracted you to this particular cross versus a purebred Labrador or Weim? Both dogs are obviously very different in temperament.

Both breeds need numerous health tests and I think you'll struggle to find a breeder of this cross that does those. 

If you explain what sort of dog you are after temperament wise, perhaps people on here could guide you to either the Lab or Weim based on your needs. You are much more likely to find a decent breeder of either purebred Labs or Weims.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Its not a recognised breed, as such you will be hard pressed to find many "breeders" that would be intentionally crossing these two breeds AND health testing. As above I would be looking at an accredited breeder of a dog with the qualities that suit my lifestyle.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Labmaraner said:


> Hello all,
> Just a quick question anyone know anything about the breed Labmaraner.
> There is my ideal puppy on profile pic.
> Its a cross between a Weimaraner and a Lab.
> ...


Labmaraner isn't a recognised breed its purely a cross between a weim and a Lab so its likely going to be very difficult or next to impossible to find a good breeder.
Granted there may be some who may be deliberately breeding this cross but the danger with any of the popular cross breeds is that a lot of the people who do/are breeding them are mainly doing it for financial reasons, rather then for health and temperament and good welfare. Usually good breeders or people who show or work dogs, and own either weimeraners or Labradors would not deliberately cross or breed such crosses either they would either concentrate of pedigree Labradors or pedigree weimaraners.
Unlike full breeds who have breed clubs and usually offer breed information and advice on how to source a puppy and find a good breeder none exists for non pedigree breeds/crosses although a few like cockerpoos and labradoodles that have been going for a long time now exist.

The only thing I could suggest, would be to do your research thoroughly on both breeds, including finding out genetic health and hereditary problems and other known health issues in the breeds, especially for ones that both breeds have in common, and what specific health tests parents should undergo before being bred from. and also read up on what you need to look for in a breeder and what things should make you suspicious and walk away from, and then see if you can find any litters, but ensure that all the research you have done before is put to good use to check out if the breeder has carried out health tests and that the pups are bred for health and temperament and the breeder has done all they should be doing. If you are not sure how to find this important info to do research them just ask.

Otherwise would you not consider perhaps either breed or another full breed, it would probably be a lot easier to find a good breeder for a full pedigree and recognised breed.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Labmaraner said:


> Hello all,
> Just a quick question anyone know anything about the breed Labmaraner.
> There is my ideal puppy on profile pic.
> Its a cross between a Weimaraner and a Lab.
> ...


There are irresponsible people breeding these mongrels but there is no possible advantage of crossing these two breeds.

Whilst both are gundogs one belongs to the retriever group and is very biddable, and the other belongs in the HPR sub group and is not quite so handler orientated.

Any resulting offspring from such a mating may vary wildly in looks, coat, temperament and characteristics.

No reputable breeder would be deliberately producing such puppies.

I would suggest you consider one or the other and out of the two the Labrador is more likely to be appropriate for you.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

A friend just adopted one from rescue.
Typically the dog ended up in rescue because he was a big, bouncy, boisterous boy.
Suffers from Separation Anxiety, tends to go 'deaf' when he sees /smells something interesting.
The enthusiasm of a Lab with the independence of a weimaraner - so jumps up, bowls you over then walks away.
The dog looks nothing like the one in your picture - the thing about a cross you have no idea what they will turn out like.
I see no reputable reason to deliberately cross the 2 breeds.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi,
The thing that attracted me to the breed is all my life I have loved the gracefulness of a Weimaraner. 
And I wanted the Labrador cross because I love the loyal temperament of the Labs.
Hope this helps,
X


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Labmaraner said:


> Hi,
> The thing that attracted me to the breed is all my life I have loved the gracefulness of a Weimaraner.
> And I wanted the Labrador cross because I love the loyal temperament of the Labs.
> Hope this helps,
> X


With a cross you have no way of knowing what traits from each breed you will get. 
You may end up with a dorky, independent dog, neither graceful nor loyal. You may end up with a loyal but not graceful dog, you may end up with a graceful but not loyal dog.

If you're determined to get this mix, I would look for one in rescue. No responsible breeder should be deliberately producing this cross.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi,
I can see you are very passionate about human intervention in animal breeding.
:Finger However I don't agree with your theary.
The temperament of a dog is totally down to the owner.
A dog turns out loyal if you treat it well.
And gracefulness is all down to which puppy you choose.
TRAINING IS THE KEY!
x


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Labmaraner said:


> The temperament of a dog is totally down to the owner.
> A dog turns out loyal if you treat it well.
> And gracefulness is all down to which puppy you choose.
> TRAINING IS THE KEY!


Whilst training is a huge part in how a dog turns out, genetics play an even bigger part.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Labmaraner said:


> Hi,
> I can see you are very passionate about human intervention in animal breeding.
> :Finger However I don't agree with your theary.
> The temperament of a dog is totally down to the owner.
> ...


Hi  
I think you need to do some more research. 
Genetics plays a very important role when it comes to what a dog "becomes". 
Retrievers retrieve, pointers point, herders herd. It's in their genes. There is a reason cowboys don't herd cattle with bloodhounds while riding clydesdales.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi,
Well that is why you ask for health tests and parents temperament.
Also you should always meet at least the Dam.
X


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Labmaraner said:


> Hi,
> I can see you are very passionate about human intervention in animal breeding.
> :Finger However I don't agree with your theary.
> The temperament of a dog is totally down to the owner.
> ...


Hmm, I think you'll find that temperament is genetic.

Loyalty has nothing to do with how dogs are treated.

Gracefulness, hmmm. I have a Slovak pointer who is heavy in Weim ancestry and she's probably the least graceful, most accident prone dog I've ever owned.

I think you perhaps need to brush up your general dog knowledge before looking at getting one, else I think you may be very disappointed


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry to say that's not true. Every dog has genetic traits related to it's breed. If that wasn't the case what would be the point of different breeds ? Some dogs are bred to hunt , some to guard, some as companions.
One can only do so much through training, within the constraints of the breed ( or in your case, mix )


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Labmaraner said:


> Hi,
> Well that is why you ask for health tests and parents temperament.
> Also you should always meet at least the Dam.
> X


I would be very interested to see if you can find a properly health tested "labmaraner" anywhere. 
Good luck with that....


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi,
Don't worry I wont be.
I have spent a whole day at my friends who has this breed.
So nice!!!
I loved it.
X


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

But dogs are individuals. Same as people. Your dog may be different to hers.

It seems to me it doesn't matter what we say, you are going to get this mongrel. 


I feel sorry for the dog.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Labmaraner said:


> Hi,
> Don't worry I wont be.
> I have spent a whole day at my friends who has this breed.
> So nice!!!
> ...


Crossbreed.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Labmaraner said:


> Hi,
> Don't worry I wont be.
> I have spent a whole day at my friends who has this breed.
> So nice!!!
> ...


Why do you keep referring to this mix as a Breed? It's not a Breed, it's a Crossbreed and, as with any Crossbreed, what a pup will or will not inherit is a big gamble.

You appear to think that the Labrador parent will pass on only his/her best attributes and the Weimy parent will do the same, thus resulting in this Superpup which will never put a foot wrong.

You really need to educate yourself.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Dear all,
Well you can keep your beliefs and I'll keep mine.
I will certainly get a Labmaraner and will create a thread when I do.
I created this one to ask for any breeders you may know.
And you have not been very helpful. 
Sorry to say this,
X


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

This would be a good starting point for you.
http://www.hba.org.uk/?gclid=CLDChvb059ECFeUV0wod6CIEHQ


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Labmaraner said:


> Dear all,
> Well you can keep your beliefs and I'll keep mine.
> I will certainly get a Labmaraner and will create a thread when I do.
> I created this one to ask for any breeders you may know.
> ...


Well you see, we would only ever recommend reputable, conscientious Breeders.

Such Breeders would not produce the cross as you are looking for and this would be why we have not been very helpful.

If your Friend has a Lab/Weimy pup, then she/he must know who produced it?


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

We have all made it fairly plain that it will be very hard for you to find a reputable breeder. You will be contributing to a horrible business that treats dogs badly, known as 'backyard breeding'. We have told you this over and over again and you have taken no notice. So quite why you expect a board full of dog-lovers to help you do that is beyond me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Labmaraner said:


> Hi,
> Don't worry I wont be.
> I have spent a whole day at my friends who has this breed.
> So nice!!!
> ...


If you already have a friend with this crossbreed why are you not asking her about breeders?


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Hmmm... I wonder why....


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Labmaraner said:


> Dear all,
> Well you can keep your beliefs and I'll keep mine.
> I will certainly get a Labmaraner and will create a thread when I do.
> I created this one to ask for any breeders you may know.
> ...


You won't find any GOOD breeders because they do not exist. That is because there is no benefit in crossing a Labrador to a Weimaraner. Some cross breeds are crossed for working purposes. This cross won't be one of them because they work in entirely different ways. Someone after a HPR to work as a HPR (not that the overwhelming majority of Weim's are worked in this country) won't be looking for a Lab cross, and someone who want's a retriever won't want a Weim cross. So any dogs of this cross are likely a result of an accident litter or a litter from two pets purposely bred for money from a backyard breeder. If you want to support that then go ahead, I just hope the resulting puppy doesn't come with any health issues or that you are left disappointed in it's temperament. If you are expecting a Lab temperament from a Weim cross you likely will be disappointed


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Dear all,
Sorry.
I do not like puppy farms.
And do not wish to create that image.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Labmaraner said:


> Hi,
> Don't worry I wont be.
> I have spent a whole day at my friends who has this breed.
> So nice!!!
> ...


Hopefully your friend can introduce you to the breeder of her pup and you can do some further research into what health tests (hip and elbow scores etc) the breeder carries out and if you are happy with their breeding ethics.
If you feel they are great breeders you could put your name down for a future puppy or perhaps they could introduce you to another decent breeder.
However, I may be cynical, but I doubt the breeders of such a cross are doing sufficient health tests etc and are truly ethical.
In my opinion about 95% of all breeders fall short of being truly great and ethical breeders


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Then don't get this crossbreed. 

We aren't meaning to have a go at you. We just want you to do some research on the dog you want. Don't pick it just because it's cute. 

There's thousands of dogs in shelters, just wanting a home. Dogs of all kinds of breeds and crossbreeds and Heinz 57s. Have a look in one and change the world for one dog that's had a rough patch and needs love.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Labmaraner said:


> Dear all,
> Sorry.
> I do not like puppy farms.
> And do not wish to create that image.


Puppy Farms and Backyard Breeders are pretty much in the same business, that is, producing whatever they think which bring top prices at minimal expense to themselves.

They Breed using non health tested Parents and not be too picky about what dog they use to get their bitch pregnant.

Until people cease to buy these pups, the Puppy Farms and Backyard Breeders will continue to thrive.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I think this is a wind up 
If the OP really wanted this cross and wanted breeders of said cross. Then why did they not just contact the breeder of the pups picture they used...that pup is being advertised on Gumtree after all :Facepalm

ETA: Forget that...the add is 3 years old  I'm an idiot lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Labmaraner said:


> Dear all,
> Sorry.
> I do not like puppy farms.
> And do not wish to create that image.


@Labmaraner Are you in the UK?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

StormyThai said:


> I think this is a wind up
> If the OP really wanted this cross and wanted breeders of said cross. Then why did they not just contact the breeder of the pups picture they used...that pup is being advertised on Gumtree after all :Facepalm


Oh....
Never mind...


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Please do not assume that the temperament of the dog is solely down to training. Temperament is largely down to inheritance from the parents of the puppy.
I've had four golden retrievers and the third one was not an easy going friendly dogs which Goldens are normally supposed to be. Admittedly I thought was down to me and how I had raised and trained, yet I had raised and trained her in the same way as my previous Goldens. It wasn't until I started to meet dogs bred by the same breeder who were exactly like my girl that I realised it wasn't me just her poor temperament.

A crossbred dog will not look or behave exactly like your friends dog as much as you would wish it to. It could have inherited the weim colour and the shorter heavier lab body, it could be an independent dog or one that a bouncy obedient dog, nobody will know.

It is entirely up to you what dog you want to get, but saying that you want a dog that looks a certain way and is like your friends when that dog is a crossbreed and could look and act in a totally different is being rather naive.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Oh....
> Never mind...


I wasn't looking properly...the add is 3 years old so I'm probably wrong about this being a wind up too :Bag


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Labmaraner said:


> Dear all,
> Well you can keep your beliefs and I'll keep mine.
> I will certainly get a Labmaraner and will create a thread when I do.
> I created this one to ask for any breeders you may know.
> ...


Sorry you feel I wasn't helpful - I am unable to recommend any breeders as I don't personally know any. However I thought I was being helpful in sharing my experiences (although limited) of this particular cross.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

StormyThai said:


> I wasn't looking properly...the add is 3 years old so I'm probably wrong about this being a wind up too :Bag


What do you want to bet there are labaweimers (or however the hell you spell it) for sale on gumtree or similar though?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

StormyThai said:


> I think this is a wind up
> If the OP really wanted this cross and wanted breeders of said cross. Then why did they not just contact the breeder of the pups picture they used...that pup is being advertised on Gumtree after all :Facepalm
> 
> ETA: Forget that...the add is 3 years old  I'm an idiot lol


I read the OP's post as they had found a random picture of their ideal puppy - although puppies grow up so they would be better getting to know some adult dogs of this cross.
I did share my limited experiences of such, but the OP doesn't seem interested.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

ouesi said:


> What do you want to bet there are labaweimers (or however the hell you spell it) for sale on gumtree or similar though?


Some were posted on freeadds yesterday


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

ouesi said:


> What do you want to bet there are labaweimers (or however the hell you spell it) for sale on gumtree or similar though?


There are and Pets4Homes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Well there ya go... Made us look...  
And made lurkers look too and got some free advertising. Sorry, cynic in me coming out.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

And I have given you a linkto Hybrid Breeders Association , how is that not helpful?


Please accept the advice you have been given with good grace and show some appreciation.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ouesi said:


> What do you want to bet there are labaweimers (or however the hell you spell it) for sale on gumtree or similar though?


Oh there definitely are.

And just about every other cross imaginable, it's a booming 'business' for some people, but until people stop buying them they will continue to thrive.

OP, I would recommend you spend a lot more time researching, you are setting yourself up for probable disappointment if you think you will get a predictable dog from a cross like this, or find a genuinely decent breeder.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Ok
I'm just going to sliver into a hole!
I'll never get my dream puppy!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Labmaraner said:


> Ok
> I'm just going to sliver into a hole!
> I'll never get my dream puppy!


Dream puppies grow up in to dogs. 
Have you owned a dog before?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Labmaraner said:


> Ok
> I'm just going to sliver into a hole!
> I'll never get my dream puppy!


Sometimes dreams can change and evolve into better ones 
Originally I dreamt of owning g a flat coated retriever - quickly realised I wasn't the right owner for such a dog
Then after many years and a couple of small random rescues I dreamt of owning a well bred pedigree maltese but another random rescue came along and he us perfect 

What is your current lifestyle like?
How much time can you commit to a dog?
What sort of activities and training are you interested in?
Can you currentlycommit to the next 15 years of dog ownership?
There will be the right dog for you at the right time


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

You lot really don't get it do you?


Labmaraner said:


> The temperament of a dog is totally down to the owner.
> A dog turns out loyal if you treat it well.
> And gracefulness is all down to which puppy you choose.
> TRAINING IS THE KEY!


It's my fault I can't turn my GSD into a Labrador - complete lack of proper treatment and training. Those who need a working gundog are being ridiculous in narrowing their choices to specific breeds - just lazy and can't be bothered to train 'em right.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

You have to stop thinking of it as a puppy. It will be a puppy for a very short space of time and then it will be a grown dog. And it's temperment will be partly genetics and partly your training. You will mould a lot of the dog's behaviour. 

IT IS NOT A TOY. It is a living thinking reacting animal. Stop thinking you will get the perfect dog if you like how it looks. 

Seriously, do some research. Read posts on here about the problems people can have with dogs. About the cost and the responsibility and the heartache dog owners go through. Think about why there are so many dogs in shelters. 

Then think about why you actually want a dog. And whether you will be a good owner.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Labmaraner said:


> Ok
> I'm just going to sliver into a hole!
> I'll never get my dream puppy!


It's not about your wants, it's about canine welfare.

Unfortunately too many people wanting their 'dream puppies' & wanting them right now are the reasons backyard breeders & puppy farmers are currently doing so well & rescues are bursting at the seams with unwanted dogs.

I say it all the time & I'm sure people are fed up with it, but if you buy a puppy this way then you are part of the problem & that is a fact.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Labmaraner said:


> Ok
> I'm just going to sliver into a hole!
> I'll never get my dream puppy!


How do you know it is your dream puppy? given that you can't predict exactly how a puppy of this cross will turn out either in looks or in temperament?


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

If you like the look of the cross would a german pointer be to your taste? Obviously you would need to research whether it would be a breed suitable for your lifestyle, dont just go on looks but you would have a much better chance of getting a health tested well bred puppy and a better idea of how it will turn out than a cross breed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi,
I have already looked at German short-haired pointer. 
They are nice but not the dog for me.
I have researched about them.
Labmaraners:
I know perfectly well that they don't stay puppies.
They are cute when puppies but majestic when older.
I am ready to give them 3 long park walks a day.
Thanks
X


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

@Labmaraner are you in the UK?
Have you owned a dog before?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Labmaraner said:


> Hi,
> I have already looked at German short-haired pointer.
> They are nice but not the dog for me.
> I have researched about them.
> ...


But they aren't a breed. There is no standard for their looks or temperament.

Eg.... this is a labradoodle









but this is also a labradoodle.









Crossbreeds are incredibly variable. Following?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Labmaraner said:


> Hi,
> I can see you are very passionate about human intervention in animal breeding.
> :Finger However I don't agree with your theary.
> The temperament of a dog is totally down to the owner.
> ...


Unfortunately your view on temperament is totally misguided.

If temperament was solely down to the owners we would not need to worry about the temperaments of breeding stock but we do.

I would strongly suggest you apprise yourself of some scientific evidence regarding genotype as opposed to phenotype in dogs.

The saying you cannot make a silk purse out of a sow's ear came was born out of perspicacity


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Labmaraner said:


> Dear all,
> Well you can keep your beliefs and I'll keep mine.
> I will certainly get a Labmaraner and will create a thread when I do.
> I created this one to ask for any breeders you may know.
> ...


You are entitled to any beliefs you wish.

Many of us however are not discussing our "beliefs" but something a lot more tangible, ie knowledge and experience.

We are actually trying to be helpful and to disabuse you of any pipe dreams you may have.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Ok,
I get what you mean but if you wanted a white labradoodle you wouldn't get one that looked ginger when a puppy. 
Apply some logic,
X


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Labmaraner said:


> Ok,
> I get what you mean but if you wanted a white labradoodle you wouldn't get one that looked ginger when a puppy.
> Apply some logic,
> X


Colour is just colour though isn't it. Cant tell which puppy is going to grow up to be the most loyal or the most majestic, hmm.
Perhaps you should apply some logic youself?


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

You have completely and utterly missed her point. She is using pictures to emphasise that not every crossbreed is the same. The dog you choose will not be the same as your friend's dog. 

You know what? This is just going in circles because you want what you want and you don't really care about the consequences to the poor mother of the puppy you choose who is mostly likely suffering through litter after litter after litter. 

So I'm out of here. And I hope the guilt keeps you awake tonight but I doubt very much it will.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Double posted.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Labmaraner said:


> Hi,
> I have already looked at German short-haired pointer.
> They are nice but not the dog for me.
> I have researched about them.
> ...


Well, how wonderful.

A pup guaranteed to be cute and guaranteed to mature into a majestic dog.

How you do you know? How many 'Labmaraners' have you owned?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Labmaraner said:


> Ok,
> I get what you mean but if you wanted a white labradoodle you wouldn't get one that looked ginger when a puppy.
> Apply some logic,
> X


But you want something "graceful" don't you? what if the puppy you chose turned out to look exactly like a dumpy Lab and nothing like a "graceful" Weim?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

What does majestic mean in a canine context?

I have never heard of either breed being described in this context but if you cross them you presumably create it, not sure how?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh now.

There is something crawling round on my patio which looks very like a cross between a Cockroach and a Beetle.

Clearly a Creetle. It's adorable and I cannot put into words how majestic it is and it must have been so cute as a youngster.

Does anyone know a Breeder? 

(A chocolate coloured one would do fine).


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

labradrk said:


> But you want something "graceful" don't you? what if the puppy you chose turned out to look exactly like a dumpy Lab and nothing like a "graceful" Weim?


The Creetle was amazingly graceful.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sweety said:


> Does anyone know a Breeder?


Actually, me, I breed creetles, have a littler due any day...I'm taking deposits now.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Calvine said:


> Actually, me, I breed creetles, have a littler due any day...I'm taking deposits now.


Excellent,are you taking pre orders now? I would like a majestic, graceful chocolate/liver one


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Ok,
I know you guys think I am some kind of alien.
But guys I'm not weird I'm limited addition. 
Just like dogs.
Crossbreeds like the Labmaraner you class as weird.
But really they're beautiful dogs you want to own.
Thanks
X


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Calvine said:


> Actually, me, I breed creetles, have a littler due any day...I'm taking deposits now.


Oooh!!

How fortuitous!!

Can I reserve a Brother and Sister Creetle?

(I want to breed them you see).


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Labmaraner said:


> Ok,
> I know you guys think I am some kind of alien.
> But guys I'm not weird I'm limited addition.
> Just like dogs.
> ...


Umm, no we don't, I for one have no interest in one


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Labmaraner said:


> Ok,
> I know you guys think I am some kind of alien.
> But guys I'm not weird I'm limited addition.
> Just like dogs.
> ...


Speak for yourself.

Nobody is classing crossbreeds as weird.

I suggest you re-read previous posts.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

I think the labradoodle post was meant to demonstrate coat variety. The white one is what everyone thinks of as a labradoodle, because it's woolly and fluffy and very cute and never sheds, which is what the breeders show you. Then you have the odd looking wiry coated ones that shed like there's no tomorrow, which the breeders don't show you because nobody wants them. They could be in the same litter from the same parents, too. You cannot pick and choose when it comes to genetics.

When trying to find a good breeder (with no luck, unsurprisingly!) I came across this post:
"A hyperactive neurotic dog with bad hips and bad elbows that chews up everything it can't eat and then gets cancer!"
That's basically the risk you're taking with this cross. You need to be prepared for every negative aspect of both breeds in one dog. You cannot train genetics out of a dog.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Labmaraner said:


> Ok,
> I get what you mean but if you wanted a white labradoodle you wouldn't get one that looked ginger when a puppy.
> Apply some logic,
> X


But the colour is only one difference in this comparison.
The dogs have completely different coat types (not just colour )
Different sizes
Different shape.
Probably different characters, traits and temperments.

If you get a labrador cross weimaraner how do you know if they will be more stocky/short like the lab or more tall/slim like the weim?
How do you know if they will be more biddable and handler dependant like the lab or more aloof and independent like the weim?

How many of your chosen cross have you met?
Have you met adults and puppies?
Have you met dogs from different breeding lines?
What was it about the dogs you liked?
Or have you only read about them online and met 1 young puppy?

And I don't think cross breeds are weird - lots are deliberately bred for very good reasons (a variety of dog sports such as agility etc) a lot more are sadly bred for no good reason other than to make unscrupulous breeders quick money.
I have 2 crossbreeds/mongrels/mutts and they are fabulous dogs - luckily for them they ended up in rescue as pups so made their breeders no money and the rescue found the litters good homes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Phew! 
One person!
I'm not alone.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

I grew up with a Labmaraner.
I loved it to bits.
I saw it from puppy hood to adult hood.
I have no doubts I love this breed.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Labmaraner said:


> I grew up with a Labmaraner.
> I loved it to bits.
> I saw it from puppy hood to adult hood.
> *I have no doubts I love this breed*.


it.isn't.a.breed

Most lab x weims will look different to each other, they won't all get the same genes


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Labmaraner said:


> I grew up with a Labmaraner.
> I loved it to bits.
> I saw it from puppy hood to adult hood.
> I have no doubts I love this breed.


If you grew up with one why are you asking people on here about what they know about them?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Labmaraner said:


> Phew!
> One person!
> I'm not alone.


One person agreeing with you (although I couldn't see it myself!) doesn't make you correct or your choice any more ethical.

You still haven't answered the question- what dogs have_ you_ had- not grown up with, possibly had rose tinted memories of & haven't had full responsibility for.

Dogs that _you_ have had sole care, training, walking & financial responsibility of yourself.

You being deliberately obtuse will not make everyone miraculously agree with you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

OMG 
You are absolutely right I've been such a dumb ass.
Why am I even talking to you guys if I know this breed inside out.
Sorry for all the trouble I have caused!!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Labmaraner said:


> I grew up with a Labmaraner.
> I loved it to bits.
> I saw it from puppy hood to adult hood.
> I have no doubts I love this breed.


Ok this convinces me this whole thing is a wind-up. I suggest we are all wasting our time giving attention to a troll.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi
Please check out my profile page and give me your opinion on anything I could add or take away.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Ok
One post and I'm suddenly a troll.
MIRACULOUS!!!
:Meh
_Really?_


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Now I'm totally confused.
You have come on here wanting to know about this crossbreed and where you can get one and now it seems not only do you have a friend with one, but you grew up with one and seem to know all about them, so why are you here asking forum users about the dogs.

I do wonder if you have some puppies you are trying to sell


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Your profile says your a male aged 57? I genuinely thought you was much younger...like adolescent young. My mistake.

Robert Harkness was a similar age I do believe.....

Just sayin'


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Labmaraner said:


> OMG
> You are absolutely right I've been such a dumb ass.
> Why am I even talking to you guys if I know this breed inside out.
> Sorry for all the trouble I have caused!!


What Breed?

It's not a Breed.

If you know it inside out, why do you need information from us?

And really, yes. You have been such a dumb ass, we just didn't want to say it.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Labmaraner said:


> I grew up with a Labmaraner.
> I loved it to bits.
> I saw it from puppy hood to adult hood.
> I have no doubts I love this breed.


You can't love a breed that doesn't exist.
You loved an individual dog - no guarantees another dog bred as this cross would be similar.
If you grew up with this cross and know someone with a puppy now i'm sure your famity and friends could put you in touch with a breeder.
I don't think anyone on this forum can offer any more advise or help.
You have been given a link for hybrid dogs that may be useful if you are in the UK


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Dogloverlou said:


> Your profile says your a male aged 57? I genuinely thought you was much younger...like adolescent young. My mistake.


Troll. Def a troll. The first one I've seen on here. Compared to some forums I've been on this one is relatively troll free.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

:Locktopic


----------

